# Comparing 100k, 500k, and 2million sq ft lots?



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Were bidding several properties, one set of properties for one company has 4 small locations, 100k~ sq fts and then a 2+ million sq ft complex with parking garages, 8 parking lots, all almost attached to each other and almost 2 miles of road ways off the main road.

If lets say we charge $250 per 100k sq ft for a 2-4" price, would a $5,000 price for 2-4" be out of whack for a property that big? I was told brickmans or someone will come in way less, but then i was getting crap last year for how we "undercut them" even though i thought it was highly profitable :/

I'd be putting a Deere 304j/344j/444k loader there, not sure which one yet...
Two deere skid steers with 10' artic sectional push boxes,
An F550/9ft/4yard spreader and 2 F350s with big plows and one truck having a 2 yard spreader.

I feel its easily sufficient for the location, except for the fact that the parking garages will probably require taking a skid and 84" bucket up and pushing the snow that way or purchase and attach a 8ft snow blade for one of them?


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Well i assumed at very least JD dave or grandview would be in this thread


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

You can't use a bucket on deck parking the expansion joints are a killer and you don't want to wreck them or your machine. 45 acres is a big lot and there is no way I'd ever do it/push. You need to know what there expectations will be for clearing time. So many ways to bid a job that big.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

JD Dave;1049051 said:


> You can't use a bucket on deck parking the expansion joints are a killer and you don't want to wreck them or your machine. 45 acres is a big lot and there is no way I'd ever do it/push. You need to know what there expectations will be for clearing time. So many ways to bid a job that big.


Yeah it was priced out per "event" and per season.. my seasonal numbers i felt were a good deal low, considering the amount of time i know a site this large would entail, its always not as simple as just multiplying out 100k sq lot times 20 etc.

I assumed we'd need something like a KAGE box plow system so that the 10' plow trips, and the skid steer could drive up into each of the 4 parking garages and plow them with just the trip edge plow...

yeah been there done that with hitting crap with boxes and buckets that dont give, even at 2mph feels like your teeth just rattled out of your mouth :realmad:


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

i can honestly say i cant even fathom anything that large, must get pics up Ramair. How was last year for you? Are you going to retain most of last years contracts? I only ask these things because i know you struggled a bit last year, and i wouldn't want to see you get in over your head, JMO


----------

